# sex with a SSBHM? your experiences?



## rabbitislove (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive only had sex with "regular" BHMs I guess, but Im curious. How is it with an SSBHM? Share your steamy stories here!


----------



## user 23567 (Aug 29, 2009)

What do you call "regular" rabbit? I'm 6'2" 435lbs....am I regular or super sized? And all the ladies love being with me :blush:


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not a SSBHM, but if anyone needs test data with a "regular bhm", feel free to send me a message. I'm always willing to further the cause of science and research.


----------



## StarScream! (Aug 29, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Ive only had sex with "regular" BHMs I guess, but Im curious. How is it with an SSBHM? Share your steamy stories here!



Ahem  So Rabbit... I think you need to create your own steamy stories! I'll be your SSBHM, think of me as a 563 pound version of Fabio


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2009)

As a quick addendum to my first post in this thread, I was the first person to make the most obvious joke in this thread. Anyone who makes the same joke again after me is just not cool at all. Unlike me.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 30, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Ahem  So Rabbit... I think you need to create your own steamy stories! I'll be your SSBHM, think of me as a 563 pound version of Fabio



I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER!


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 30, 2009)

grady said:


> What do you call "regular" rabbit? I'm 6'2" 435lbs....am I regular or super sized? And all the ladies love being with me :blush:



I think it comes down to how you identify yourself (or your partner), since there's no official standard to what makes someone supersized.

But if you could consider yourself a SSBHM, you should share! Because, er, inquiring minds want to know. :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 30, 2009)

*I have had great difficulty in experiences with some larger BHM, say 400-450+, I had trouble getting AT IT so to say...with massive bellys just getting in the way, male parts surrounded by so much panier (i think that's what they call it).....so no cool experiences to report back....hence my interests generally lie in 250-350#ers which are still VERY SEXY also *IMHO* :smitten: and amazing sexual partners, just my 2 cents*


----------



## xxeell (Aug 31, 2009)

I weigh 502 and one time I was with a women. I was so embarassed, she told me she couldn't breathe. But she was the one who pulled me on top when I had refused to like three times. So watch out for that :}


----------



## escapist (Sep 1, 2009)

xxeell said:


> I weigh 502 and one time I was with a women. I was so embarassed, she told me she couldn't breathe. But she was the one who pulled me on top when I had refused to like three times. So watch out for that :}



Hahah yeah I know my girl is surprised when I hold myself over her or pick myself up at just the right time so she can catch a full breath. If anyone really wants stories or inspiration I suggest writing her in PM. I'm sure she's got a million of 'em.



StarWitness said:


> I think it comes down to how you identify yourself (or your partner), since there's no official standard to what makes someone supersized.
> 
> But if you could consider yourself a SSBHM, you should share! Because, er, inquiring minds want to know. :blush:



I'm pretty sure those of us in the 4-500+ club qualify. I gotta say a lot of the guys here look down right tiny to me, if not just like average guys.

I am a SSBHM and here consider me shared:






I know I probably need to find the photo thread and post.​


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 1, 2009)

lol...wow what a thread you Wascally Rabbit..hehehe

im horrible with words but i got Escapist into enjoying it(squashing and what not associated with having sex with a super sized person) as much as me..

Basically its like most of the stories depicting ssbbw and fa's just switch the rolls (pun intended) and there ya go..

All and all.... I have to say im pretty much ruined when it comes to non-ssbhm's at this point.







**attacks Escapists...ok he sleeping and im humping an ass cheek**


----------



## Melian (Sep 2, 2009)

xxeell said:


> I weigh 502 and one time I was with a women. I was so embarassed, she told me she couldn't breathe. But she was the one who pulled me on top when I had refused to like three times. So watch out for that :}



No need to watch out. Sometimes, us little ones just need a quick breath of air, and then we are ready to return to the crushing. 

And...I don't know if this is too much....but sometimes, when a very small woman is being fucked by a SSBHM, with him on top, she can position herself in a way that allows the motion and pressure on her chest to artificially ventilate her. But only if she is getting fucked REALLY hard.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Sep 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> No need to watch out. Sometimes, us little ones just need a quick breath of air, and then we are ready to return to the crushing.
> 
> And...I don't know if this is too much....but sometimes, when a very small woman is being fucked by a SSBHM, with him on top, she can position herself in a way that allows the motion and pressure on her chest to artificially ventilate her. But only if she is getting fucked REALLY hard.



Well, as a 350+ guy, I prefer when she gets on top, or even when we go at it side by side, regardless her size. 

Now, being on top can be fun, but not for extended periods of time, laying that far down on top of her to help her "ventilate", I think it may be a little hard on both partners, but hey, I wouldn't say no, can't knock it until it has been tried, right? 

I had a gf who was very small, and she did prefer "mish", but she had to had her hands on my chest at all times, she loved digging her nails in.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well rabbit when I was a slender version of myself (between 230 - 280 lbs) sex was no problem I could have sex with in any position and all of my partners were either a bbw or ssbbw. But over the last 5 years Ive grown to be between 400 - 420lbs and sex is still great. 

I've never attempted crushing, but Ive never been with an average/slender woman that would have to be something she wanted. What I will share is a sexual position I want to try with a slender girl, she lays on the bed I throw her legs over my shoulders I slide in her I put my hands under her back tell her to grab the back of my neck pick her up and start pounding away. It feels amazing, now Ive only tried it with a smaller bbw but even as strong as I am doing that position with a slender girl would be awesome.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it bad that I'm horribly turned on by this thread? :blush:

I did love having my big boy on top of me...no actual sex, but damn I loved that... *sigh*


----------



## Dusselchen (Sep 3, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Is it bad that I'm horribly turned on by this thread? :blush:
> 
> I did love having my big boy on top of me...no actual sex, but damn I loved that... *sigh*



You're not the only one


----------



## unconventional (Sep 6, 2009)

Dusselchen said:


> You're not the only one




I miss having a big guy on top of me too... these posts made me lonely and turned on at the same time.


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 7, 2009)

xxeell said:


> I weigh 502 and one time I was with a women. I was so embarassed, she told me she couldn't breathe. But she was the one who pulled me on top when I had refused to like three times. So watch out for that :}




well you should have stayed on top of her and got to gettin..or even try this the next time..tell her to lay on the bed on her back and then if you can come running in and jump on top of her..she will just love it...

lol

:bow::bow:


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 9, 2009)

:blink:.....go onnnn.......


*panting*

I'm now re-living my experiences with my ex-BHM, and I have to say that his belly resting on me during naughty-time was the hottest thing ever. 

I myself have fantasized frequently about a SSBHM rendezvous...has yet to happen though.

Until then, I am living it through any hot stories you may have.

so ya...GO ON...*waiting*


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 9, 2009)

how many lbs is considered super size?


----------



## Goreki (Sep 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> :blink:.....go onnnn.......
> 
> 
> *panting*
> ...


Amen, sister.

Sex with a smoking hot ssbhm is on the top of my life's to do list. Until I can tick that off, however... more examples please guys!


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Sep 9, 2009)

.....go onnnn.......


*panting*

I'm now re-living my experiences with my ex-BHM, and I have to say that his belly resting on me during naughty-time was the hottest thing ever. 

I myself have fantasized frequently about a SSBHM rendezvous...has yet to happen though.

Until then, I am living it through any hot stories you may have.

so ya...GO ON...*waiting*
__________________




Goreki said:


> Amen, sister.
> 
> Sex with a smoking hot ssbhm is on the top of my life's to do list. Until I can tick that off, however... more examples please guys!



ok, if you and Love.Metal want to come and see why everything is bigger in Texas, I guess I could sacrifice myself to satiate your lustfull fantasies, oh poor little me...


----------



## escapist (Sep 9, 2009)

Goreki said:


> Amen, sister.
> 
> Sex with a smoking hot ssbhm is on the top of my life's to do list. Until I can tick that off, however... more examples please guys!



Ok well, the picking up of the belly and plopping it on top was a bit of a shock with me. Especially when I saw how much it turned a FFA on. Or even worse how I watched my belly grow as I got up to 500 lbs and it almost totally engulfs a woman of 5'6" and how that turned her on even more! At first the constant groping of the hands were distracting but now I wouldn't have it any other way. I workout and do pushups so I can hold all 500 lbs over a woman without crushing her totally. I will admit that I love using my big ass and gigantic belly for foreplay. Its great for pinning a woman to the wall and making out with her; building that heat of passion as we lustfully make our way to the bedroom in a fit of belly grabbing and carnal hedonistic yearning.


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 9, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok well, the picking up of the belly and plopping it on top was a bit of a shock with me. Especially when I saw how much it turned a FFA on. Or even worse how I watched my belly grow as I got up to 500 lbs and it almost totally engulfs a woman of 5'6" and how that turned her on even more! At first the constant groping of the hands were distracting but now I wouldn't have it any other way. I workout and do pushups so I can hold all 500 lbs over a woman without crushing her totally. I will admit that I love using my big ass and gigantic belly for foreplay. Its great for pinning a woman to the wall and making out with her; building that heat of passion as we lustfully make our way to the bedroom in a fit of belly grabbing and carnal hedonistic yearning.




aaaaaand now I need new undies.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> aaaaaand now I need new undies.



oh my god, me too. hahaha.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> aaaaaand now I need new undies.



hahahahaha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have never been ontop of a FFA, but I would love to try it. I am open to just about anything when it comes to sex.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2009)

Melian said:


> No need to watch out. Sometimes, us little ones just need a quick breath of air, and then we are ready to return to the crushing.
> 
> And...I don't know if this is too much....but sometimes, when a very small woman is being fucked by a SSBHM, with him on top, she can position herself in a way that allows the motion and pressure on her chest to artificially ventilate her. But only if she is getting fucked REALLY hard.



it's comments like this that make me sad for two reasons, 
1. I'm not Canadian
and
2. you're taken. 

Oh well. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> :blink:.....go onnnn.......
> 
> 
> *panting*
> ...



I've always wanted to move to Washington . . . excuse me to Warshington . . . always make it sound like a good idea.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 12, 2009)

I can safely say I have no experience sleeping with SSBHM.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 12, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I can safely say I have no experience sleeping with SSBHM.



Its depressing, is it not?


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 12, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Its depressing, is it not?



Eh, I can cope with it.


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok well, the picking up of the belly and plopping it on top was a bit of a shock with me. Especially when I saw how much it turned a FFA on. Or even worse how I watched my belly grow as I got up to 500 lbs and it almost totally engulfs a woman of 5'6" and how that turned her on even more! At first the constant groping of the hands were distracting but now I wouldn't have it any other way. I workout and do pushups so I can hold all 500 lbs over a woman without crushing her totally. I will admit that I love using my big ass and gigantic belly for foreplay. Its great for pinning a woman to the wall and making out with her; building that heat of passion as we lustfully make our way to the bedroom in a fit of belly grabbing and carnal hedonistic yearning.



UMMMMMmmmm..**cough**...***quinches parched esophagus***

:eat2:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 13, 2009)

ssbhm reporting for duty lol:eat1:


----------



## escapist (Sep 13, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> UMMMMMmmmm..**cough**...***quinches parched esophagus***
> 
> :eat2:



ITS ALL YOUR FAULT! :wubu:


----------



## Goreki (Sep 13, 2009)

Lil BigginZ said:


> ssbhm reporting for duty lol:eat1:



Wonderful, tell us all about it


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Goreki said:


> Wonderful, tell us all about it




never had an experience with an ffa . i didn't even know you kind of girls were out there as weird as that sounds. like i've always seen a bbw and fa together but never would imagine it the other way around until i found this site through my wife.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lil BigginZ said:


> never had an experience with an ffa . i didn't even know you kind of girls were out there as weird as that sounds. like i've always seen a bbw and fa together but never would imagine it the other way around until i found this site through my wife.



*well she married you...isn't your size a total turn on to her?
I would guess her to be a SERIOUS FFA...with you at over 600 still?*


----------



## veil (Sep 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok well, the picking up of the belly and plopping it on top was a bit of a shock with me. Especially when I saw how much it turned a FFA on. Or even worse how I watched my belly grow as I got up to 500 lbs and it almost totally engulfs a woman of 5'6" and how that turned her on even more! At first the constant groping of the hands were distracting but now I wouldn't have it any other way. I workout and do pushups so I can hold all 500 lbs over a woman without crushing her totally. I will admit that I love using my big ass and gigantic belly for foreplay. Its great for pinning a woman to the wall and making out with her; building that heat of passion as we lustfully make our way to the bedroom in a fit of belly grabbing and carnal hedonistic yearning.




i need to read/post in these forums more often :batting:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well she married you...isn't your size a total turn on to her?
> I would guess her to be a SERIOUS FFA...with you at over 600 still?*



well... yea:doh:


----------



## escapist (Sep 14, 2009)

veil said:


> i need to read/post in these forums more often :batting:



Why thank you  and yeah you should :happy:


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2009)

veil said:


> i need to read/post in these forums more often :batting:



You do....I vaguely recalled your name, so went to look at your previous messages....last one was in 2007!

Welcome back--glad you didn't forget us


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Now...where did that guy post about being over a bbws knee with her belly on top of him while being spanked?? Need to know for referencing purposes. 
I wonder if a BHM would be able to do the same.. i guess it would depend on the softness of his belly....
Ok.. back to reality....:blush:


----------



## escapist (Sep 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Now...where did that guy post about being over a bbws knee with her belly on top of him while being spanked?? Need to know for referencing purposes.
> I wonder if a BHM would be able to do the same.. i guess it would depend on the softness of his belly....
> Ok.. back to reality....:blush:



Uhhh the answer is Yeah, yeah, uhhh, yeah I can do that. I quite often tease and joke about tucking women in under my belly and I sure as hell can. I know a certain someone who loves sleeping under it.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

I had never thought about sleeping under a belly until today.. its practically a magical thought. So cozy. Maby not so comfortable for the belly owner..perhaps a snooze would be ok?? How do you bring that up in conversation?? "Yeah..that was a great film..can i sleep under your belly?"....hmmm..
Ok.. i quickly need to write 500 posts so GD does NOT see this!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh GD.. if you are reading this.. Can i sleep under your belly? :blush:
:happy:


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think my body would cope with being near your size, Escapist, and it would certainly create all sorts of other issues.....but darn it, I admit to some jealousy when I read about the things you do with your belly super-powers!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Tad said:


> I don't think my body would cope with being near your size, Escapist, and it would certainly create all sorts of other issues.....but darn it, I admit to some jealousy when I read about the things you do with your belly super-powers!


yeah.. i get belly envy too. 
Lucky big bellied bastards!!! 
Though, i am guessing if you have a really big belly..it would be difficult to actually sleep under a belly...which is my new obsession as of today..
So..you need to look on the bright side Tad!!


----------



## StarWitness (Sep 14, 2009)

"This gig is even better then that job I had providing nighttime heat for Lara Flynn Boyle!"

And yes, that scene did make me feel a little tingly.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> "This gig is even better then that job I had providing nighttime heat for Lara Flynn Boyle!"
> 
> And yes, that scene did make me feel a little tingly.


hahahahahaha.. 
erm...me too..:blush:
Don't even get me started on Fat lois! :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 14, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> "This gig is even better then that job I had providing nighttime heat for Lara Flynn Boyle!"
> 
> And yes, that scene did make me feel a little tingly.



But what if Peter has to get up and pee during the middle of the night?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> But what if Peter has to get up and pee during the middle of the night?


More warmth still... I have a feeling Lara flynn boyle is into water sports.


----------



## escapist (Sep 14, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> "This gig is even better then that job I had providing nighttime heat for Lara Flynn Boyle!"
> 
> And yes, that scene did make me feel a little tingly.



Oh man I knew that Family Guy reference was coming.

...Oh and how do you bring it up in conversation? Well often I just say, "Man I wish you were home right now, I really want to cuddle up and just tuck you under my belly" :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

escapist said:


> Oh man I knew that Family Guy reference was coming.
> 
> ...Oh and how do you bring it up in conversation? Well often I just say, "Man I wish you were home right now, I really want to cuddle up and just tuck you under my belly" :blush:


Aww.. thats like the sweetest thing you could say!!!!


----------

